# Olive had a baby! Just one...



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

Yep, my little blue fox moosey Olive had a litter of one, but what a cute little one it is! I didn't take any pictures before now because you couldn't see the fur and that was what I was most interested in seeing. Dad was one of them orangey mice, I think I was told he is an unmarked brindle?

Here is baby!


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Awww how cute!!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

What a special little baby. Is it a he or a she? Hopefully a she as she can stay with her mum. I know you posted that dad was`nt too well, so hopefully he will be okay. x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

(S)he's looking very healthy, what a lovely thick tail! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That baby is a blue brindle by the looks of things! Very cute and nice and healthy looking!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on your special moose- sooo sweet


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Aww, so many litters of one lately! There was another breeder on another forum with a single litter, and we had one of our feeder mice deliver a litter of one at work.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Aww <3


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I had a wild field mouse that had 1 baby. I have never successfully bred wild mice in captivity but she was pregnant when I caught her but I didnt know it til I cleaned her cage and saw a single brownish pinkie!! Coolest thing ever!


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

It appears to be a little girl!


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

She has a name now! Sansa


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Wah! Don't we get a pic with the name?!


----------



## Daenerys (Dec 13, 2010)

You do now


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

she is cute


----------

